# Kicker amp burnt out...



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

After a couple years of use, my Kicker ZX650.4 went up in smoke one day in my car. Not sure exactly what part of the amp fried, as I'm not too in tune with amp guts. Can you guys figure out what blew up from the scorched pics?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

The power supply essploded. What was it driving?


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

2 sets of Kicker components. I was actually just listening to talk radio and volume wasn't up that high.

Is this repairable?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

For a hundred or two dollars, sure


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm...these really aren't worth more than $200 max on a good day on the used market. Might have to find someone that would buy it for parts or something.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Cheap board+charing like that=parts


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

Anybody interested in taking this off my hands?


----------

